# Can I have a tissue?



## Emster217

What's the best way to say in Spanish "Can I have a tissue?"

I was thinking, "¿Me pones un pañuelo de papel?"

?????


----------



## chileno

¿Me pasas un pañuelo de papel?

¿Me das un pañuelo de papel?


----------



## duvija

Las dos del chileno están bien.
¿Se llaman 'pañuelos de papel'? nunca lo escuché decir (ojo, no digo para nada que está mal, digo que de veras nunca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar a nadie pidiendo 'eso'. Creo que en Uruguay nos limpiamos con las mangas... )

saludos


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> Las dos del chileno están bien.
> ¿Se llaman 'pañuelos de papel'? nunca lo escuché decir (ojo, no digo para nada que está mal, digo que de veras nunca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar a nadie pidiendo 'eso'. Creo que en Uruguay nos limpiamos con las mangas... )
> 
> saludos



jajaja! 

Posiblemente también las llamen "servilletas xxxx", todavía no he preguntado como las llaman en Chile.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Emster217 said:


> What's the best way to say in Spanish "Can I have a tissue?"
> I was thinking, "¿Me pones un pañuelo de papel?"


En España normalmente lo llamamos por la marca, Kleenex. Si se lo estás pidiendo a un conocido, diría: _¿tienes un kleenex?_ También lo que dice chileno, _¿me das un kleenex?_
En otros lugares me parece que usan _pañuelito_.


----------



## duvija

¡ah, un clines!


saludos


----------



## nand-o

duvija said:


> Las dos del chileno están bien.
> ¿Se llaman 'pañuelos de papel'? nunca lo escuché decir (ojo, no digo para nada que está mal, digo que de veras nunca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar a nadie pidiendo 'eso'. Creo que en Uruguay nos limpiamos con las mangas... )
> 
> saludos


Hola:
Yo también pido "pañuelos de papel"


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

nand-o said:


> Hola:
> Yo también pido "pañuelos de papel"


 
Oye, y si tienes mucha prisa por que te lo den... ¡tan largo!


----------



## duvija

y encima colgando... !


saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> y encima colgando... !


Yo no quería ser tan explícita


----------



## nand-o

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Oye, y si tienes mucha prisa por que te lo den... ¡tan largo!


Es que en Zaragoza hablamos muy rápido y nos da tiempo. Además realmente lo que pedimos es un "añueloebabéel"


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

nand-o said:


> Es que en Zaragoza hablamos muy rápido y nos da tiempo. Además realmente lo que pedimos es un "añueloebabéel"


 
Vale, así sí, ¡estos maños!


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> ¡ah, un clines!
> 
> 
> saludos



Ah, claro, me había orvidao...


----------



## Pinairun

nand-o said:


> Es que en Zaragoza hablamos muy rápido y nos da tiempo. Además realmente lo que pedimos es un "añueloebabéel"


 
No hay por qué pasar apuros.
Tenemos la bendición de la RAE para usar clínex. Un clínex, dos clínex.

Pero no hagamos como una señora que en cierta ocasión pidió un clin. Era así como lo entendía: Un clin, dos clines.


----------



## disguisedinblack

Si, en México igualmente decimos me das un Kleenex o pasame un .... o igualmente pañuelo, saludos!!.


----------



## Borges

Emster217 said:


> What's the best way to say in Spanish "Can I have a tissue?"
> 
> I was thinking, "¿Me pones un pañuelo de papel?"
> 
> ?????



Of course you meant to ask for the way to say:

MAY I have a tissue?


----------



## kbck777

Borges said:


> Of course you meant to ask for the way to say:
> 
> MAY I have a tissue?


 
nice one   always master your native toungue before attempting a foreign one. I actually wouldve said: ¿podría(s) traerme un pañuelo de papel?


----------



## cbrena

Borges said:


> Of course you meant to ask for the way to say:
> 
> MAY I have a tissue?



That's the best way to avoid an answer like:

_Yes, you can; but you may not._ 

Or maybe:

_With ice?_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

C/Klíneks en México, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Oveeja

Yo digo pañuelo desechable.


----------



## chileno

Oveeja said:


> Yo digo pañuelo desechable.



Llegué a pensar en esa, pero me olvidé de escribirla, además de no estar seguro de si se usaría.


----------



## k-in-sc

Does nobody else call it a "papelito"?


----------



## Irene05

Pinairun said:


> No hay por qué pasar apuros.
> Tenemos la bendición de la RAE para usar clínex. Un clínex, dos clínex.
> 
> Pero no hagamos como una señora que en cierta ocasión pidió un clin. Era así como lo entendía: Un clin, dos clines.



Lo malo es que la RAE de vez en cuando acepta cada palabra, y no lo digo por el clínex, que pase, lo digo por "cocreta" en lugar de croqueta que es lo correcto o también "almóndiga" en lugar de albóndiga. Aceptan palabras incultas para no corregir a los que hablan mal...
Saludos 
Y por cierto, yo también digo me pasas un kleenex o un pañuelo de papel indistintamente.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

k-in-sc said:


> Does nobody else call it a "papelito"?


 
Not me!


----------



## chileno

k-in-sc said:


> Does nobody else call it a "papelito"?



Servilletita, probablemente en Chile.


----------



## k-in-sc

I wonder why my argentino husband calls it that ...


----------



## zumac

Oveeja said:


> Yo digo pañuelo desechable.


Seguramente es lo que dirían en una telenovela.
O quizás es como lo dicen los de la Ibero (Universidad Iberoamericana).

... Solo estoy bromeando.

Saludos.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

@ 16, 17 & 18. ¡Aquí en Gran Bretaña ya nadie dice "may I?" a no ser que o se trate de una ocasión muy formal o sinceramente quieras que te den una paliza! Sin embargo me parece mas educado con "could I?". En cuanto a lo de 'yes you can, but you MAY not' pues os acensejo ancarecidamente que no lo useís con desconocidos. Lo digo por experiencia propia, que yo de niño andaba por el patio de recreo diciendo cosas así...


----------



## chileno

k-in-sc said:


> I wonder why my argentino husband calls it that ...



Papelito o servilletita?


----------



## k-in-sc

Papelito ...


----------



## chileno

k-in-sc said:


> Papelito ...



Argentinos...


----------



## Red Blood

k-in-sc said:


> Papelito ...


 
Hi !! I'm Argentinian and I've never heard "papelito" used in this way before. I think we could say (at least within Buenos Aires area):

Pañuelo descartable (more common way)
Carilina not common nowadays because it was the first brand knew here (even before Kleenex).

Saludos australes


----------



## capitas

Yo, como en Zaragoza ,diría:
¿Bor fabor ,be das un bañuelo de babel?
Or. ¿Be das un glines?


----------



## Vivianípilis

En Chile se dice "pañuelo desechable".

Eso.

Saludos


----------



## chileno

capitas said:


> Yo, como en Zaragoza ,diría:
> ¿Bor fabor ,be das un bañuelo de babel?
> Or. ¿Be das un glines?



Solo en Zaragoza?

Creo que en todo el mundo castellano...


----------

